# sportex turbo spin 3m 40g Wg als Meforute?



## Broiler (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo, ich habe in einem Angelladen in unserer Nähe eine alte Sportex Turbo spin 2 in 3m und einem Wg von 40g stehen sehen. Sie ist drastisch runtergesetzt und da ich eine Meforute suche, die gut den Bereich zwischen 20 und 30g Wurfgewicht abdeckt, fiel mein Blick darauf. Kann ich viel falsch machen wenn ich sie für 75 Euro nehme? 

Mir kam sie etwas sehr kopflastig und insgesamt auch schwer vor. Habe ansonsten eine Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout und die kommt eben bei 30g an ihre Grenzen, so daß ich gern eine Rute einen Tick schwerer hätte als ERsatzrute. Allerdings ist sie auch etliches leichter. Weiß jemand, wieviel Gramm die wiegt? Fischt jemand von euch die Turbo Spin und kann mir mit Erfahrungen helfen???

Danke, Broiler


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: sportex turbo spin 3m 40g Wg als Meforute?*

Die Sportex Ruten sind ja meistens Knüppel und auch keine Leichtgewichte. Wenn dich das im Laden schon stört, dann flippst du beim Watangeln aus. Ich würds lassen, was nützt dir so eine schwere Ersatzrute?

Nimmst du 2 Ruten mit ans Wasser? Oder wenn deine erste Rute kaputt geht, dann fischt du eine Rute, welche ein höheres Wurfgewicht hat?


----------



## Frühaufsteher (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: sportex turbo spin 3m 40g Wg als Meforute?*

Moin,
meine alte Sportex turbo spin2 "HM" 3m 40 g begleitet mich seit 14 Jahren und ist bei jedem Angeln immer noch mit dabei. Ich habe an die 60 Mefos mit der Rute gedrillt und ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden.
Natürlich ist die Entwicklung weiter gegangen, aber ich finde die Sportex hat immer noch eine super Aktion und ich angel mit der Turbo Spinn lieber als z.B. mit der Sportex Kev Spin.
Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## Broiler (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: sportex turbo spin 3m 40g Wg als Meforute?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Nimmst du 2 Ruten mit ans Wasser? Oder wenn deine erste Rute kaputt geht, dann fischt du eine Rute, welche ein höheres Wurfgewicht hat?



Nein ich nehme natürlich keine zwei Ruten mit ans Wasser, aber es gibt Tage mit weniger und Tage mit mehr Wind. Wenn er dann noch auflandig ist - und meistens versuche ich mit auflandigem Wind zu fischen -, muss schon ein etwas schwererer Köder rausgehauen werden, wenn Du die entsprechende Wurfweite haben möchtest. 

Es richtet sich also nach den äußeren Gegebenheiten, welche Rute ich mit ans Wasser nehme. Aber erstmal Danke für den Tip - ja die Rute ist mir schon etwas zu schwer. Hatte zum Vergleich ne Technium von Shimano in der Hand, ne m glaube ich, die war um einiges leichter, aber eben für meinen Verwendungszweck auch viel zu schwach.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: sportex turbo spin 3m 40g Wg als Meforute?*

Auflandiger Wind? Nicht schlecht, dann ist an meinen Angelplätzen alles mit Kraut voll...wenn du bei Brandung noch angeln kannst, dann versteh ich das. Aber wie gesagt, wenn sie im Laden schon zu schwer ist, dann ist das an der Küste noch X mal schlimmer.


----------



## janko (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: sportex turbo spin 3m 40g Wg als Meforute?*

sicher ist die Sportex schwerer als die heutigen Ruten, aber ich kann mich Frühaufsteher nur anschließen...
Als ich vor 15 Jahren mit der Mefoangelei anfing, waren sie das Nonplusultra und für mich heute immer noch eine der wenigen Ruten, wo das draufstehende Wurfgewicht eher untertrieben ist.
Wenn du bei ner Windstärke 6 mal 40 gr. richtig rausprügeln willst, ist sie perfekt und unzerstörbar...


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: sportex turbo spin 3m 40g Wg als Meforute?*

So sehe ich das auch! #6
Ich habe auch jahrelang die Sportex gefischt und war sehr zufrieden. Allerdings ist sie, durch meine Dussligkeit , gebrochen. Gerade gegen den Wind und bei stärkeren Seitenwinden fische ich immer schwerere Köder. Damit ist die Köderkontrolle einfach besser gegeben, als mit Ködern von 20 gr. oder weniger.
Allerdings sollte man auch den anderen Argumenten gehör schenken. 
Warum!?
Je nach der Stärke der Rücken- und Nackenmuskulatur macht sich eine schwerere Rute auf die Zeit hin ( schon nach wenigen Jahren ) deutlich nachteilig bemerkbar. 
Verspannungen und Gelenkschmerzen sind dann oft die Folge.
Die erwähnten 75,- € ist die Rute sicherlich allemal noch wert. #6
Wie die Entscheidung auch ausfällt. Ich wünsche Dir das du die Richtige für "DICH" triffst. #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Steinbuttt (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: sportex turbo spin 3m 40g Wg als Meforute?*



Frühaufsteher schrieb:


> Moin,
> meine alte Sportex turbo spin2 "HM" 3m 40 g begleitet mich seit 14 Jahren und ist bei jedem Angeln immer noch mit dabei. Ich habe an die 60 Mefos mit der Rute gedrillt und ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden.
> Natürlich ist die Entwicklung weiter gegangen, aber ich finde die Sportex hat immer noch eine super Aktion und ich angel mit der Turbo Spinn lieber als z.B. mit der Sportex Kev Spin.
> Beste Grüße
> Der Frühaufsteher


 

Hier kann ich mich zu 100% anschließen!:q

Meine SPORTEX HM TURBO SPIN 2 in 3m, dürfte auch so etwa 13-14 Jahre alt sein und noch heute ist sie für mich DIE Meerforellenrute!#6

Ich habe auch noch 'ne 3,30m KEV SPIN stehen, aber bevorzuge ebenfalls die HM TURBO SPIN.
Ich hoffe das die Rute noch lange heil bleibt, solange kommt mir jedenfalls nix neues in Haus!#6

Für 75€ hätte ich mir die Rute sofort mitgenommen und als Ersatz hingestellt!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Broiler (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: sportex turbo spin 3m 40g Wg als Meforute?*

So, habe jetzt für etwas weniger Geld eine Cormoran Black Star CM Titanium gebraucht gekauft und damit bin ich erstmal zufrieden und gespannt, wie sie sich macht. Werde mal hin und wieder in dem Laden vorbeischauen, ob sich da preislich noch was tut....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: sportex turbo spin 3m 40g Wg als Meforute?*

Anscheinend schleichst Du wie die Katze um den heißen Brei! 

Die Titel-Sportex war eine gute Rute, ist immer noch eine gute und vor allem robuste Ersatzrute. Aber die Zeit geht weiter, wenn ich so eine neben eine auch tw. sehr günstige Skeletor/SeriesOne/Ironfeather 3m -32g halte, dann merkt man einen Unterschied. 
Das ist auch noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange, für den Spaß gibts noch viel mehr.

Da du aber schon ganz gut eingegedeckt bist 
siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3809380&postcount=574 
wird der Titelstecken nicht mehr wirklich was weiterbringen.


----------



## Broiler (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: sportex turbo spin 3m 40g Wg als Meforute?*

Ja, die gerade erworbene Cormoran steht ja in dem Posting auch drin. Ich wollte einfach ne Rute, bei der ich nicht befürchten muss, dass ich nen Tennisarm kriege, wenn ich die den ganzen Tag wedele. 

Und die Befürchtung hatte ich bei der Sportex einfach und nun bin ich wirklich gut ausgestattet und kann dann auch noch eine meiner Zanderruten für alle Fälle mitnehmen, dann bin ich ganz auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## Broiler (25. April 2013)

*AW: sportex turbo spin 3m 40g Wg als Meforute?*

So, bin grade vom Mefourlaub zurück, insgesamt auf Rügen doch noch drei Mefos gefangen, den Boardie Paling kennengelernt und auch so manches dazugelernt. Habe am letzten Tag einfach mal was anders gemacht und mit Monofiler Schnur geangelt und siehe da noch zwei Fische gefangen, wenn auch keine Riesen, eine 45 und eine untermaßige. #6

Die Sportexrute habe ich noch auf 60 Euro runtergehandelt und dann doch kurz vorm Urlaub noch gekauft und auch ausprobiert, ist noch eine "Made in Germany" Rute und ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert und werde die genannte Cormoran Black Star jetzt wieder verkaufen. :vik:

Für schwere Köder ist die Sportex genial, wirft die 30g Snaps ohne Probleme und auch das Handling ist sehr gut, weil das Handteil jedenfalls für mich gerade die richtige Länge hat. 

Meine Daiwa Infinity Q habe ich mit Spiro getestet, das funktioniert auch sehr gut. So habe ich jetzt zwei Meforuten mit denen ich für alle Gelegenheiten gut gerüstet bin. Wenn jemand eine gute Meforute von Cormoran mit der Black Star sucht, kann er sich bei mir melden, brauche sie wirklich nicht mehr.

Und der Preis von 60 € den ich aushandeln konnte ist für eine in Germany gebaute Sportex Slim Line echt okay. Broiler#h


----------

